# $250 Birthday Budget.. GO!



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, your birthday is tomorrow and you have $250.00 to spend on some Habanos. 

What do you buy? GO!!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mine is the 14th but I opted for a new surf rig:fish:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

would depend on what I already had...


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Need. More. Info.

Is the box for you or for me? If its for you, what cubans have you tried/do you like? What vitola do you prefer? How many boxes do you have in your humi already? Are you going to smoke them now or let them rest over the next few years, sampling on now and then?

If its for me, I'll have cab of Boli PCs, thank you, so I can lay them down for a while and have them when my current cab is empty.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah sorry, a little slim on the info. I'm completely tapped for Habanos right now. Just puffed my last RASS.. I was hoping to wait until the smoke cleared a bit before ordering but eff it.. I'm gonna just roll the dice. I've really stuck with Boli PCs/Belifinos, RASS, PLPC, Party Shorts for the most part. I've had a couple of Cohibas that were so awfully plugged it made me gunshy to plop down more than a couple hundred for a box of habanos (not confident in the construction).. 

Tomorrow is the Birthday and I have a couple of nice NC's to puff and obviously the shipment wont be here for weeks anyway so ROTT isn't a concern. I'm just wondering what some other folks would do if they had a $250 birthday present for themselves 

Thanks all!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Ok, your birthday is tomorrow and you have $250.00 to spend on some Habanos.
> 
> What do you buy? GO!!


Cab of 50 Partagas shorts or PLPC or Bolivar Petite Coronas.
Partagas SD#4 almost 2 boxes of Rass or JL#2. 
Box of montie#2
V.R Unicos
BBF, Partagas serie P#2


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

How about a box of Cohiba Sig IIIs? Step up in size for you, they won't be plugged, and the 09s and 10s I've had are outstanding. Cohiba is a birthday cigar!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

If I was doing the shopping, a box of Boli Gold Medals, Box of 10 Lusitanias, so I had some big smokes, then I'd do a box of Quintero y Hermano Londres Extra for good every day smokes.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

All good suggestions, 
remember for just (2 cups of coffee ) more,
you could get into CoRo's......


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> All good suggestions,
> remember for just (2 cups of coffee ) more,
> you could get into CoRo's......


or a 3 pack of espy's and a box of 898's


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Id go for not tried sticks in 3 or 5 packs


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

125 Ron Mexico's 
125 Raji's Untimely Demise
(ok, maybe not)

$250...hmmmm, a bunch of Illusiones and Tatuajes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> 125 Ron Mexico's
> 125 Raji's Untimely Demise
> (ok, maybe not)
> 
> $250...hmmmm, a bunch of Illusiones and Tatuajes.


...and now that I see that this is in the Habano's section (which JUST opened for me) I would say just a sh*t ton of different singles, as I have NO CLUE as to what my tastes are in the CC world.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Two 10ers of the Montecristo Grand Edmundos EL 2010. Smoke one per year on your birthday for the next twenty years.

These are a fabulous special occasion smoke, and a steal at the current price point.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> or a 3 pack of espy's and a box of 898's


Ben, I like the way you think


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't buy 'em because they wouldn't arrive tomorrow:frusty:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd get a box of Party Shorts plus a box of your favorite from the following:
RASS
Boli RC
PSD4


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

25 cab of Party Shorts
10 box of Siglo VI


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> 125 Ron Mexico's
> 125 Raji's Untimely Demise
> (ok, maybe not)
> 
> $250...hmmmm, a bunch of Illusiones and Tatuajes.


Wrong forum


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Boli Petite Corona's
Ramone Alones Small Club Coronas
Partagas Series D


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

I had to make choices based on that exact budget a few weeks ago... so i went with something along Robusto size and one smaller petite corona sized choice.

asked for one of RASS, HdM Epicure No.2, Partagas SD4, Monte Edmundo with one of Petite Coronas from either RyJ, Partagas or Monte No.4 or RASCC


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

LOTS of good suggestions here... ugh I'm still so traumatized from the couple of bad cohibas I've had. I'm sure that they are epic but it was SUCH a buzzkill to be primed for a great experience only to get zonked. But the couple I had were esplenditos and maybe they were just duds. 

Hmmm I'll make sure to post when I order (and then again WHEN they land safely lol)

Thanks all. 

arty:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Two 10ers of the Montecristo Grand Edmundos EL 2010. Smoke one per year on your birthday for the next twenty years.
> 
> These are a fabulous special occasion smoke, and a steal at the current price point.


This...I just recieved my third box of these today. I think this is one of the best EL's that I have ever had. I can only imagine how these will be over time. I have 2 and a half boxes in the humi and I'm trying to only smoke 1 or 2 a year.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cab of 50 Partagas shorts or PLPC or Bolivar Petite Coronas.
> Partagas SD#4 almost 2 boxes of Rass or JL#2.
> Box of montie#2
> V.R Unicos
> BBF, Partagas serie P#2


THIS! ^ :tu


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

I got in for my birthday a few weeks early..

1 box Coro's $258


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Ben, just a heads up, you might want to tone down references to any websites, even if it's just acronyms. I've seen members get a warning for that before.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Benji said:


> I got in for my birthday a few weeks early..
> 
> 1 box Coro's $258


Benji
COH= Charles O'Riley.....correct :moony:

Happy Birthday


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think your safe this is all Google can get!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

My birthday isn't tomorrow though, it's not till the 25th.  Guess I don't have $250 to spend yet... :noidea: maybe I should post my list later this month. :tease:

I'd have to think about it & it depends on whether it's gift money or my own money. But possibly something like this I think, tenners of...
Loved the 1 Gold Medal and PSD4 I've had so I'd love some more samples. amongst other things, I've been dying to try the Lusitanias so that would b a nice item to round out the list.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sarge said:


> My birthday isn't tomorrow though, it's not till the 25th.  Guess I don't have $250 to spend yet... :noidea: maybe I should post my list later this month. :tease:
> 
> I'd have to think about it & it depends on whether it's gift money or my own money. But possibly something like this I think, tenners of...
> Loved the 1 Gold Medal and PSD4 I've had so I'd love some more samples. amongst other things, I've been dying to try the Lusitanias so that would b a nice item to round out the list.


LOL yeah I hear ya.. well it's my money. Gotta do something nice for myself  I'm still toying with some options. Hopefully I'll order today.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok.. so I went over my budget but I'm feeling crappy and need some feel good right now lol

Party short 50 cab
Boli BF 
coro 3 pack .. I'm still gunshy on these and hopefully they will redeem themselves. 

I've not had a PS4 yet so I'll probably grab those next along with some Trinis. I'm worried about getting the shipment so I didn't wanna make it too huge. 

Thanks again all.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Yay for the shorts. They are great smokes, and my second favorite quicker cc after the RASCC.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice! Three of my favorites! I'm gonna have to pick up a 50 cab of the Party Shorts next time I get some, I'm tearing through this 25 dress box.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Mutombo said:


> Nice! Three of my favorites! I'm gonna have to pick up a 50 cab of the Party Shorts next time I get some, I'm tearing through this 25 dress box.


Arg! I spoke too soon.. the 50 Cab is sold out.  hmmm... maybe the PSd4 is in order.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

maybe grab a 5'r of the psd4 to try out?


----------

